# Most Anticipated BL novel- Fall 2012



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

So, a season later, I've decided to create another of those polls. There are fewer books to choose from here; none of them are HH, either, which should even the results out somewhat.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't even know what most of them are. But Ravenor and Eisenhorn are my favorite things so far, so I'm very excited about Pariah!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

C.L. Werner + 40k storylines = Me getting all giddy. (That and he dropped in some plague marines in the storyline somehow upon request by me, so yay me!)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> C.L. Werner + 40k storylines = Me getting all giddy. (That and he dropped in some plague marines in the storyline somehow upon request by me, so yay me!)


Good work Diatribe, Nurgle's chosen along with Iron Warriors Raptors, Terminators, Obliterators fighting against an army of Orks will make for a bloody grand novel. _The Siege of Castellax_ FTW!


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

William King's _Sword of Caledor_. 










I know, I'm probably going to get shot for saying this when Abnett and CL Werner have upcoming novels, as well as the others available, but I don't think I'll be reading _Pariah_ any time soon as I need to finish the _Ravenor_ Omnibus, and _Blood of Aenarion_ was one of my favourite Warhammer Fantasy Novels last year, if not my favourite, so I have high hopes for King to deliver. Plus, the cover art above looks awesome, and if the first book is anything to go by, then _Sword of Caledor_ will be fantastic.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Though _Pariah_, _Neferata_, _The Great Betrayal_ and _Siege of Castellax_ are very high on my list, with a slightly lesser degree of excitement about _Ravenwing_, I'm most eagerly anticipating _Sword of Caledor_, precisely for the same reasons as Bane of Kings there.

That is: _Blood of Aenarion_ was really decent, King's writing's both fresh and yet immersed in old lore. 'Twas a delight to read, so I'm much looking forward to the next volume!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Pariah.

Loved the Eisenhorn/Ravenor books...... :grin:


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

How is Fear to Tread not an option?! I'm so pumped for that


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

brianizbrewtal said:


> How is Fear to Tread not an option?! I'm so pumped for that


Probably because either a) VulkansNodosaurus forgot, or b) It would, because it's a Heresy novel, therefore steal the vast majority of the votes from the other novels, making the poll more balanced, probably. Or c) another reason which I've missed.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I'm definitely voting for the obvious, even if it's not up on the poll. But Pariah and The Siege of Castelax are going to be great. Especially CL's first full length 40k book. Epic


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Fear to Tread, and the other Sept. books, are not up there because BL releases information about its novels (names, later cover art) in 4-month batches, and I followed this structure. So the poll is titled "Fall 2012", but in retrospect a better name would be "Oct 2012- Jan 2013".

That's also why the Summer poll earlier included Sept. and the Spring included Feb..


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Too bad there wasn't an option for "All of the above"! I would have definitely chosen that option!


----------

